# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Sentinal

## JLC

Ben Siegal imported the original "Sentinal" and bred it, hoping to produce a super.  Turns out the snake he'd imported _was_ the super form of a new co-dominant morph.  It's offspring then inherited the name Sentinal, and it became known as the Super Sentinal. 


Ben Siegel


Ben Siegel


Ben Siegel

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Ben Siegel Reptiles, Inc

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

